# Cancelled cycle



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi
Wonder if anyone can answer my question.

We were told on Monday that our IVF cycle would have to be cancelled becuase there were not enough follicles (maximum of 3).  I was terribly upset at the time and just about managed to get out of the fertility clinic before I burst into tears so I really was not in the mood to start asking them questions about when I can expect my next period etc.  

My question is are me and my husband supposed to avoid intercourse now as there are still potentially 3 follicles inside me or is it impossible for me to get pregnant naturally?

Also when can I expect my period to start again?

I think we have decided to try another clinic as we not very impressed with the treatment we received also might look into donor eggs as the clinic told me it looked like I had a low egg reserve.

Any advice appreciated!

Cal


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

hello Cal2 

so sorry to hear about your failed cycle  but i am sure that your clinic has short changed you - i am what they call a poor responder and on one of my cycles i only produced three follicles and out of those only one egg and they still went ahead with my tx - albeit it was the one where that egg failed to fertilise.

Your clinic should be giving you follow up advise and when you feel strong enough after you have got over this shock you should demand it so that yuo are clear what they feel went "wrong" and what should happen next.

How do they know you have "low egg reserve2 - have they conducted tests or just guessing by your response this time? The next time i cycled after the response i had above they changed my protocol and although i still only produced four follicles there were four eggs three of which fertilised, so sometimes it can come down to "tweaking" protocol.

As for when your next Af will arrive, after my cycle where the egg did not fertilise I seem to remember that my period came about two weeks later (ish) but i am on a regular 28 day cycle - what is yours like? For BMS - well i don't know the answer to this - i suppose there is always the risk of a BFP naturally with one or more of those eggs but i hope that someone else can give you a better answer in this respect.

Please be kind to yourself and make an app to go back to the clinic for follow up - you deserve it, and it may help you to move ahead, especially if you have to go to another clinic - when i left my first clinic i asked fro a synopsis of my treatemnet because my new clinic wanted to know what they had done and how I responded.

hope this helps

Nbr68xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Nbr68

Thanks for your reply.

I am not sure how they could tell I had a low egg reserve as I have only had the standard blood tests,  I think maybe it was based on the fact that I didnt produce many follicles on my two ivf cycles.

I don't think either of us want to go back to the clinic, I think they would probably charge for an appointment with the consultant anyway and my husband doesn't want to throw any more money away.

We have made an appointment at Care in Nottingham as they seem to be getting good press at the moment.  I will take whatever advice they can give me although I am totally prepared to go down the donor route.  Might also look at options abroad.

Thanks
Cal x


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi - definitely get jiggy with DH... those 3 follies could easily have 3 eggs in and you want as much sperm waiting for them as possible to try and get a positive outcome. I think it's awful that they cancelled your treatment. At what stage did they cancel you - 1st scan, 2nd scan? There is a girl on the thread I'm on who only had 2 right sized follies on her final scan and she got 4 eggs!! 
I've heard fantastic things about CARE. Don't give up hope on your own eggs without further investigation (unless you already know from prior tests)...

 
Nic x

As for when you AF will arrive - depends at which stage they've stopped your treatment - but it should be about 14 days after you would've had EC...


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Nic
They told me 2 days before egg retrievel so it would have been the final scan.  I feel like I went through all that treatment for nothing although as you say if there are some good follies inside me then there is still hope.  Its our 1st wedding anniversary this weekend so I think we are going to be busy getting jiggy!

I have booked us onto one of the information evenings at Care so I am feeling a bit more optimistic than I was at the beginning of the week.

cal x


----------

